

developer seeking developer to go to thailand - chadscira
http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/stp/4211617815.html

======
macarthy12
Just come to Chiang Mai, Thailand, and hang out at punspace co-working space
punspace.com. Lots of developers here

